# SW QLD Herping Trip Part 5 - The Frogs



## -Matt- (Mar 4, 2010)

These are the frogs that we encountered on the trip, because of the wet weather there were frogs everywhere and we didn't stop for many so I'm sure many species were missed.

I have attempted to ID some of the frogs but others I have no idea. If somebody could give a positive identification on them and correct my mistakes it would be very much appreciated!

Other parts of the trip can be seen here:
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...rping-trip-part-1-dragons-and-monitors-130646
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...-qld-herping-trip-part-2-other-lizards-130680
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...5373/sw-qld-herping-trip-part-3-geckos-130692
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...5373/sw-qld-herping-trip-part-4-snakes-130732

Short-Footed Frog _Cyclorana brevipes_




Striped Burrowing Frog _Cyclorana alboguttata_








Desert Tree Frog _Litoria rubella_




Unknown




Unknown




Unknown




Unknown




Unknown


http://img15.imageshack.us/i/dsc1529q.jpg/

Thanks.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Mar 4, 2010)

Great photos, I'm jealous you found C. brevipes. I still havent seen one in the wild. Your unknown frogs are all Cyclorana novaehollandiae except for the smaller one with the white wedge in front of the eye. It is a Bumpy Rocket Frog (Litoria inermis) - don't see too many pics of these around.

Aaron


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 4, 2010)

Really? Sweet! Wish we had stopped for all the frogs now, although if we had it would take us a few hours to drive 1km. I had a feeling all the last ones were the same after looking at them all lined up, just with a bit of colour variation.

Nice photo's of them too, you didn't touch any of them did you!? :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for that Aaron.
I thought they were _Cyclorana novaehollandiae_ but wasn't positive because of so much variation. Maybe we should have stopped for all the frogs that we came across!

Don't you know that its illegal to touch native herps Dan?


----------

